# Tithing - Let's discuss ..



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 10, 2008)

I kind of have a lot of questions about tithing. God has put the spirit in my heart to participate in tithes & offering at church.  I know that everytime that I have tithed/gave, my Financial House is in order.  I plan to continue but, need help- please pray for me.

*The Amount to Give*

*Is this gross or, net? * There are many discussions but I wanted to know what you've guys been doing. I've been giving God 10% of the amount of any amount of money that comes into my hands.  Most of these amounts are after tax.  Like my paycheck, money from side hustles, tax refund check, etc..

*Where to?*
I tithe to the church that I have been going to for the last 15 years.  The monies are used for the church and local community.  I am no longer an active member (not a part of any of the ministries) because I have since moved away and make the trip only once a week.  I have a local church but it's kinda like a 'Mega' church, and I'm not used to that (whole other topic).  My question is -* should i continue to tithe to my old church even though i'm not active?  or become active in this local church and tithe to the new church?*

*Practising 'Giving'/'Offering'*
Does anyone here not tithe and 'gift' instead?  When you 'gift' how much is this money? Where do you gift this money? To people, organisations or .. what? lol

Thank you ladies for you help.  I just need help to clarify this.  Please pray for me concerning this matter


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Dec 10, 2008)

I HOPE SOMEONE CHIMES IN i HAVE ALWAYS WONDERED THESE THINGS...

THANKS


----------



## Blessed2bless (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi TC,

I tithe off of the net income minus the deductions and taxes that are taken from my pay check. If I get a tax return back, i tithe off of that. This is the method I have followed for years. I also make an offering  unto the LORD in addition to the 10% tithe which is lefted up to what is in my heart at the time or what the specific need is for someone and/or organization etc. I tithe to my church (btw does not have to be local) and I offer to were i feel the most need is. HTH


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Dec 10, 2008)

I have always paid 10% of my take home pay and then at the end of the year I give another 10% from my income tax check.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 10, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> I kind of have a lot of questions about tithing. God has put the spirit in my heart to participate in tithes & offering at church. I know that everytime that I have tithed/gave, my Financial House is in order. I plan to continue but, need help- please pray for me.
> 
> *The Amount to Give*
> 
> ...


 I would just ask your pastor...Or a minister there "mega church" that you trust.  I know what the answer is going to be if it is a "mega church"  I really hate that term because it's unclear.  But, my pastor says that being a "member" of two different churches is a   so if you are not really active at either, why are you tithing?
I gift according to what the spirit leads me to do.  One Sunday after church, another single mother was talking about being out of work and not having food, I was lead to give her what I had, it wasn't much, but I am sure it helped.  I have done the same for others, it's not really a thing I "think" about.  I have a regular small amount taken out of my check to go to the Maryland Charity Campaign.  So I say do what your heart leads you to.  And PRAY ON IT!  HTH.  (there are lots of threads in the forum about tithing"


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 10, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I would just ask your pastor...Or a minister there "mega church" that you trust. I know what the answer is going to be if it is a "mega church" I really hate that term because it's unclear. But, my pastor says that being a "member" of two different churches is a  so if you are not really active at either, why are you tithing?
> *I gift according to what the spirit leads me to do*. One Sunday after church, another single mother was talking about being out of work and not having food, I was lead to give her what I had, it wasn't much, but I am sure it helped. I have done the same for others, it's not really a thing I "think" about. I have a regular small amount taken out of my check to go to the Maryland Charity Campaign. *So I say do what your heart leads you to. And PRAY ON IT! HTH*. (there are lots of threads in the forum about tithing"


 
This is great advice sis. This is what I do as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi TuffCookie:  My answers are in dark red below your topics:  



tuffCOOKiE said:


> I kind of have a lot of questions about tithing. God has put the spirit in my heart to participate in tithes & offering at church. I know that everytime that I have tithed/gave, my Financial House is in order. I plan to continue but, need help- please pray for me.
> 
> *The Amount to Give*
> 
> ...


 
You are most welcome.     :Rose:


----------



## chrstndiva (Dec 10, 2008)

My husband and I tithe off of our gross income.  I figured if Uncle Sam gets his cut off the top, so should God.  I have always tithed off gross (this is how my parents taught me to tithe).

When I first moved, I was still tithing to my home church until I became active in a local church.  That was what the spirit led me to do.  You should pray about it and do what the spirit leads you do.

My husband and I gift on top of tithing.  Sometimes we gift to an organization, another church or ministry, or a person.  The Lord just keeps blessing us so we just pass it on.

I will pray that you get clarity on this issue and do what you are led to do.


----------



## jeanne516 (Dec 10, 2008)

My answer is in ur quote as well:



tuffCOOKiE said:


> I kind of have a lot of questions about tithing. God has put the spirit in my heart to participate in tithes & offering at church.  I know that everytime that I have tithed/gave, my Financial House is in order.  I plan to continue but, need help- please pray for me.
> 
> *The Amount to Give*
> 
> ...



*HTH*


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for input ladies.  Thank you for helping me come to a decision, but I will definitely be praying on it!!  

Thanks again!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 11, 2008)

Gross is easiest for me

To your home church or wherever God leads you(it is all his so where is not the biggest issue, but how the money is being used, whether for the kingdom or for some pastor's personal gain)  also the spirit in which you give makes a difference, so unless you knew specifically that the money wasn't being used for the kingdom, your spiritual intent will allow you to be blessed by your giving heart regardless.

Gifts go where God leads you to gift.  Sometimes it's a ministry or community assistance program, other times it may be a person in your life that God lays on your heart to help financially.  Other times, it may be a special offering that the church itself is asking for and you can sow into that with a gift.


Be blessed in your tithing,  I love your spirit for giving and your desire to give according to God's requirements.  Way To Go sister!!!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone been taught that Tithing is optional?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Has anyone been taught that Tithing is optional?


 
I sure it has been taught by those who don't want to 'commit' to it or are trying to justify why they do not.   

Anything is optional; tithing is still a personal choice/decision.   

HOWEVER.......

Some choices just aren't worth acting upon, especially if it's in rebellion.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 4, 2009)

So I have a question also? Does it make sense or is it right to claim your tithes on your taxes?


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 4, 2009)

prettybrowneyescutie said:


> I have always paid 10% of my take home pay and then at the end of the year I give another 10% from my income tax check.


 

That's what I do...but I have since reconsidered my tithin calculations with my military allowances....I  am not sure if they should be pooled into that other pool I take tithes from, I will have to pray about it....


A good friend of mine says he pays tithes for how much money he WANTS to make, which was very intriguing to me.....if I tithes $500 per month I dream to be blessed with the income of $5,000 per month....hmm...which brings an income of $60,000 per year...not bad....I could use that kind of income....what do you ladies think about that concept??  I mean not in a fashion to pimp or bribe God lol but just more like a sacrifice to God showing that you will give more than enough to show your trust and faith in him that he will provide you more abundantly than you could ever imagine! I'm thinking hard....thinking harder...I'm gonna think more.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 4, 2009)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> That's what I do...but I have since reconsidered my tithin calculations with my military allowances....I am not sure if they should be pooled into that other pool I take tithes from, I will have to pray about it....
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine says he pays tithes for how much money he WANTS to make, which was very intriguing to me.....if I tithes $500 per month I dream to be blessed with the income of $5,000 per month....hmm...which brings an income of $60,000 per year...not bad....I could use that kind of income....what do you ladies think about that concept?? I mean not in a fashion to pimp or bribe God lol but just more like a sacrifice to God showing that you will give more than enough to show your trust and faith in him that he will provide you more abundantly than you could ever imagine! I'm thinking hard....thinking harder...I'm gonna think more.


 
I asked my mom about that and she said it's very do-able!


----------



## juju (Mar 20, 2009)

Can someone answer my questions pls?

I receive my salary twice a month,
prepay and final at the end of the month

is it better to wait till the month is over before tithing ?

or tith from the prepay and then tith again with the final salary at the end of the month?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2009)

I tithe on my gross and I generally round up. I gift off tax refund because they have already been tithe on since I tithe on my gross. I give the same amount every Sunday on schedule.

I believe its important to tithe to the church that you are actually in ministry with. Thats a general rule for me but the bible says to send it to the "storehouse", wherever that may be for you. 

I have been taught that you can not gift without tithing. God does not recognize it as a sacrifice to his kingdom. And of course, tithing is about your sacrifice to God and is to be acceptable to him.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 20, 2009)

I tithe off my gross income.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2009)

juju said:


> Can someone answer my questions pls?
> 
> I receive my salary twice a month,
> prepay and final at the end of the month
> ...


 
I believe you should tithe as you receive the money so dont 'forget' or have the urge to spend and then replace it. The bible instructs us to give the first fruits. While you may not be able to go to pay tithes the day you get paid, its important to have in your mind and possible pull cash or write a check to give on Sunday when you do get paid.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Has anyone been taught that Tithing is optional?


 
I've never been taught that, but I believe, through studying the sciptures, that Christians were never under mandate to tithe, and that we are instructed to give.


----------



## msb34 (Mar 20, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I've never been taught that, but I believe, through studying the sciptures, that Christians were never under mandate to tithe, and that we are instructed to give.


 

I agree with you. In MY opinion, tithing is apart of Old Testament law. We are not under the law today. If you make a vow to tithe to your church then you should make good on that vow. I haven't made such a vow to my church.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 20, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Has anyone been taught that Tithing is optional?



I have. 

I was also taught that since the 10 commandments did not mention fornication it was okay to have sex if you were not married.

Just because one was taught something does not make it right or true. 



msb34 said:


> I agree with you. In MY opinion, tithing is apart of Old Testament law. We are not under the law today. If you make a vow to tithe to your church then you should make good on that vow. I haven't made such a vow to my church.





Southernbella. said:


> I've never been taught that, but I believe, through studying the sciptures, that Christians were never under mandate to tithe, and that we are instructed to give.



I find both of these comments interesting. I've only been a member of two churches my whole life and a visitor in many. They teach tithing out of the OT but say it applies now even under NT "freedom" because Jesus fulfilled the law, he did not do away with it.  I only ever heard one person say you don't have to tithe as an obligation like SB said, but out of obedience. 

To me I'd rather just do it (required or not) that way no matter what, I am supporting my church and the community.


----------



## 1god1 (Mar 20, 2009)

As it was stated earlier....I also tithe from the Gross...cuz Uncle Sam gets his cut from the top. I tithe to the church I attend....it there was a second church involved that I visited somtimes, I would give that church an offering. I feel blessed to tithe because I have an income......the light bills can't pay themselves.....


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 20, 2009)

1star said:


> I was also taught that since the 10 commandments did not mention fornication it was okay to have sex if you were not married.
> 
> 1Star, ^^^THAT. IS. HILARIOUS!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I do not PAY my tithes. I GIVE THEM, willingly, cheerfully.

I tithe off the gross. I tithe off of all my increase. I do claim church donations (which is inclusive of tithing; my church compiles annual statements of giving records) and I have NO PROBLEM DOING THAT. I see it is ANOTHER EXAMPLE of what the Word of God says in Luke 6:38: Give and it shall be given unto you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are times when I don't use an envelope to give an offering (therefore it's not recorded by man but's it's DEFINITELY RECORDED BY THE LORD!!)

I've shared more than one praise report about the rewards of tithing. Here's the latest: I'm a doctoral candidate getting ready to begin my data collection (interviews). I'm to get the interviews transcribed. Market rates for the transcription services run at least $1,500. I did not have $1,500 for that. I prayed about it. I asked my circle of people if they could "hook a sista up" where I would give them a lil' something for their trouble. 

I was at school and I happened to joke about needing transcription services. A faculty member in my program heard what I said. He walked away. He came back and looked at me and said "I overbudgeted my grant project re. transcription services. I budgeted for 100 hours and I don't need that many but I didn't want to cancel the service. You can use them."

Here's me:***are you serious?***Hallelujahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2009)

1star said:


> I have.
> 
> I was also taught that since the 10 commandments did not mention fornication it was okay to have sex if you were not married.
> 
> ...


 
Of course churches teach tithing. They have no incentive to teach what Paul instructed early Christians to do, which was to give what is in their hearts to give, not under compulsion (which is exactly what a tithe is). Churches have budgets and expenditures and they need to know exactly what's coming in so that the can plan accordingly. That's why they like for you to fill out your envelopes every week. 

The tithe that we Christians are taught is so totally different from the Biblical concept of tithing that I don't think what we do can even be called a tithe, but that's another subject.

If God has placed it in your heart to tithe (give 10%) and you do that, then that is freewill giving. If he's placed it in you to give more or less, that is also freewill giving, which is what we have been called to do.


----------



## cocoa2122 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Amount to Give

Is this gross or, net? 

*I tithe off of the gross. *

Where to?
*I tithe where I get fed spiritually, which would be the church where I am a member of.* 

Practising 'Giving'/'Offering'
*In my church we are taught that an offering or gifts are only ABOVE what the tithe is, but yes, everything above and beyond the tithe is my offering. It's kind of like if u had a bill for $50 but you told the bill collector you want to pay extra, but only give him a $10. You can't give extra when you haven't paid what was due. That's how I think of the "giving/offering" subject.  *


----------



## msb34 (Mar 20, 2009)

1star said:


> I have.
> 
> I was also taught that since the 10 commandments did not mention fornication it was okay to have sex if you were not married.
> 
> ...


 
Does the church still adhere to all other Old Testament Law? I really would love to hear how this is handled in your church. When I read my bible, I read the Old Testament in terms of the revelation of Christ/or how the books of the Old Testament point to Christ and to really understand God's nature. I read the New Testament to learn of the New Covenant that we have with God through Christ. I guess I'm just a little puzzled about how Old Testament Law applies today. I am sincerely looking for an understanding.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 20, 2009)

*"Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. Test me in this," says the Lord Almighty, "and see if I will through open the flood gates of heaven and pour out so much blessing that you will not have room enough for it." ~ Malachi 3:10*

*Bring 1/10 of your gross income into the church soithat the church can operate efficiently. Don't believe God, He said test Him. Tithe on 15% and see what happens. His word is clear!*

*Give and it will be given. A good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running overn, will be poured into your lap. For the measure you use, it will be measured to you. ~ Luke 6: 38*
*Oftentimes the underlined part is omitted but this is the most important part because it is the condition. If you give with a spoon your portion will be measure back with a spoon. It best to give with a shovel.*

*And Lastly*
*"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them." ~ Matthew 5:17*
*Jesus is fulfilling the law period. So yes, you must pay your tithe. *


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it's pretty reckless to consider some Old Testament laws more important than others. Who's to say which laws still apply and which ones don't? How did you come to the conclusion? I've been wondering this for awhile, and nobody every seems to answer it.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2009)

The New Testament affirms the fact that *the Mosaic Covenant has ceased to function as a valid covenant. Hebrews 8–9 makes it clear that Jesus came as the Mediator of a covenant that replaced the old one. "By calling this covenant ‘new,’ he has made the first one obsolete" (Heb. 8:13).* Thus the Mosaic Covenant is no longer functional or valid as a covenant. This has important implications for one’s understanding of the Law. 

The Old Testament Law specified the terms by which Israel could receive blessings in the land under the Old (Mosaic) Covenant. If the Old Covenant is no longer valid, how can the laws that make up that covenant still be valid? If the Old Covenant is obsolete, should not also the laws in that Old Covenant be seen as obsolete?

*Paul stated repeatedly that Christians are not under the Old Testament Law. For example in Galatians 2:15–16 he wrote, "A man is not justified by observing the law, but by faith in Jesus Christ." In Romans 7:4 Paul stated, "You also died to the law through the body of Christ." In Galatians 3:25 he declared, "Now that faith has come, we are no longer under the supervision of the law." Paul argued vigorously against Christians returning to the Old Testament Law.* If there was a distinction between civil, ceremonial, and moral laws, it was unusual that Paul ignored it. Furthermore, if the moral laws were to be understood as universally applicable, one would expect Paul at least to use them as the basis for Christian moral behavior. However, as Goldingay points out,
Paul "does not generally base his moral teaching on this foundation but on the nature of the gospel, the guidance of the Spirit, and the practice of the churches."11

How, then, should Jesus’ words in Matthew 5:17 be understood? He said, "Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them." Did Jesus and Paul contradict each other? Not at all. First, the phrase "the Law and the Prophets" refers to the entire Old Testament. So in this verse Jesus was not speaking of only the Mosaic Law. Also the antithesis is not between "abolish" and "observe," but between "abolish" and "fulfill." *Jesus did not claim that He came to observe the Law or to keep the Law; rather He came to fulfill it. The word  ("to fulfill") occurs numerous times in Matthew, and it normally means, "to bring to its intended meaning." Jesus was not stating that the Law is eternally binding on New Testament believers. If that were the case, Christians today would be required to keep the sacrificial and ceremonial laws as well as the moral ones, and that would clearly violate other portions of the New Testament.*

Jesus was saying that He did not come to sweep away the righteous demands of the Law, but that He came to fulfill its righteous demands. As the climax of this aspect of salvation history, Jesus fulfilled all the righteous demands and all the prophetic foreshadowing of the Law and of the Prophets. In addition Jesus was the final Interpreter of and Authority over the Law and its meaning, as other passages in Mathew indicate. Jesus restated some of the Old Testament laws (19:18–19), but some He modified (5:31–32). Some He intensified (5:21–22, 27–28 ), and others He changed significantly (5:33–37, 38–42, 43–47). Some laws He abrogated entirely (Mark 7:15–19). 

Jesus was not advocating the continuation of the traditional Jewish approach of adherence to the Law. Nor was He advocating that the Law be dismissed altogether. He was proclaiming that the meaning of the Law must be interpreted in light of His coming and in light of the profound changes introduced by the New Covenant.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 20, 2009)

It seems pretty clear to me. Either we're under the Old Covenant or we're not. I don't think we can pick out certain Old Testament laws to follow just because it's tradition.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 21, 2009)

msb34 said:


> Does the church still adhere to all other Old Testament Law? I really would love to hear how this is handled in your church. When I read my bible, I read the Old Testament in terms of the revelation of Christ/or how the books of the Old Testament point to Christ and to really understand God's nature. I read the New Testament to learn of the New Covenant that we have with God through Christ. I guess I'm just a little puzzled about how Old Testament Law applies today. I am sincerely looking for an understanding.



msb:
I'm famous for questioning everything but when it comes to tithing, I gave up after a while. I never got an answer that I was satisfied with. So I decided that it was not a false teaching so I just accepted it and tithe.  

My church teaches to tithe 10% of gross income. They give us yearly statements so that we can use it for a tax deduction.  We are also taught to pay our taxes. 


Here, read this http://www.wcg.org/lit/law/tithing.htm. It has several good points. Particularly that we give out of love and not to the point of impoverishing ourselves to enrich others. Tithing supports your local church to do its work and pay the staff among other things. This article mentions Christ removing the penalty of the law from us. 

Under the new covenant things are about the condition of one's heart and the motivation behind what one does verses required obedience. Jesus made it clear that if we actively practice the spirit of the law, we will by default obey the letter of it (Matthew 22:36-40).


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 21, 2009)

1star said:


> msb:
> I'm famous for questioning everything but when it comes to tithing, I gave up after a while. I never got an answer that I was satisfied with. So I decided that it was not a false teaching so I just accepted it and tithe.
> 
> My church teaches to tithe 10% of gross income. They give us yearly statements so that we can use it for a tax deduction. We are also taught to pay our taxes.


 
As long as you have peace about it, that's all that matters.  It's only false teaching if you are being taught that you are disobeying God and will be cursed in some way if you don't tithe.


----------



## msb34 (Mar 21, 2009)

1star said:


> msb:
> I'm famous for questioning everything but when it comes to tithing, I gave up after a while. I never got an answer that I was satisfied with. So I decided that it was not a false teaching so I just accepted it and tithe.
> 
> My church teaches to tithe 10% of gross income. They give us yearly statements so that we can use it for a tax deduction. We are also taught to pay our taxes.


 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a few questions about tithing:

-I will be working and plan on tithing.  I'm moving to a new area.  Since it will probably take me some time to find a church, should I just tithe to whatever church I'm going to? 
-Can you tithe to any church ministry ie online ministry, tv misters, etc.
-Does giving to charity count?  If so, does it have to be a church based/religious charity?

TIA!

Thanks.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 1, 2009)

1star said:


> msb:
> I'm famous for questioning everything but when it comes to tithing, I gave up after a while. I never got an answer that I was satisfied with. So I decided that it was not a false teaching so I just accepted it and tithe.
> 
> My church teaches to tithe 10% of gross income. *They give us yearly statements so that we can use it for a tax deduction. * We are also taught to pay our taxes.
> ...



So it's okay to file it as well?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 1, 2009)

I justd wanted to add that I'm looking forward to tithing, because it means that I have an income to tithe with.  I've been in school for hte last 4 years and living off student loans, so I didn't tithe.  However, I do know that whenever I give money in the offering or to someone in need, I receive that money back, either found money or a relative send me unexpected money in the mail.  God is good and I am happy to give in whatever way I can.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2009)

Great response 1star...tithing really is between you and God.   I'm a tither, because I obey God.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 1, 2009)

I like what Mark Driscoll (sp) says about tithing. He says that in the Old Testament the Jews gave a tithe (which means 10th) but with all the things that needed financial support in the temple they have upwards to 25-27% of their income. 

In the New Testament tithing isn't talked about in such detail but giving is talked about greatly. For some folks 10% wouldn't change your lifestyle, but for others it's a great sacrifice. He talked about the woman who gave her 1 coin compared to the Pharisse's and how she gave more than they did eventhough they gave a lot more than she did. She gave more because she didn't have a coin to give up..Talk about the difference between food being on the table, the lights being on, and tithing....so she made a great sacrifice.

In short he said as Christians our base is 10% (for those who really can give) and it goes upward from there. 

Now, I usually give 10% off my net, 10% off my income tax, and an offering each Sunday.

Am I the only one who gets excited when you get your Tithe and Offerng Statement back each year? lol. I get juiced off of giving. And to see how that statement compares to my w-2. I just think about how much I gave and how I didn't feel the pinch throughout the year. It's a TESTAMENT to God and how he keeps his promises and is watching over his word to perform it...it's major. Malachi 3 is no joke. 

I usually tithe on a Tuesday (online tithe) and when Sunday comes I give an offering. For some reason I just seem to have "extra" money. So giving an offering is easy. Especially, when I tithe and your like wow....that's a lot of money from my lil ole pay check. But, I trust and believe God. Than Sunday comes and I have "extra" money. Hahahaha. So I just give an offering at that time.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL... nope. You're not alone. I believe we should always give God our best and our first.  Serving God doesn't make us righteous BUT righteous people will serve God. 

The Bible clearly states that we must honor God with our capital.
Proverbs 3:9 (amplified)
Honor the Lord with your capital and sufficiency [from righteous labors] and with the first fruits of all your income;

What is capital? The stock of accumulated goods, as pertaining to income or gain (Merriam-Websters).. Aka Moo-lah, _bread_, _dough_.. LOL





TrustMeLove said:


> Am I the only one who gets excited when you get your Tithe and Offerng Statement back each year? lol. I get juiced off of giving.


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 24, 2009)

well I give an offering because in the bible tithing never speaks of women. It says men should give 10 percent. And then it didnt just mean money they even ate their tithes. If ya need bible for it I'll supply the verses.


----------

